# Pasture Plans



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I am refencing my pasture this spring. As soon as the ground thaws action is going to be taken. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas that would make for great goat pens.

I have about an acre penned in (and room to expand too). My plan is to quarter off the pasture. A shelter in each, and gates connecting each section. I want to be able rotate them from pasture to pasture or open multiple sections for them if I so please. I also want to keep animals that are not staying long term to be separate from my home herd for all the obvious and not so obvious reasons.

[attachment=0:1eb82fx7]PasturePlanver2.jpg[/attachment:1eb82fx7]

My pasture would be similar to this except I would have gates in between each pasture and a shelter in each pasture, not in the center. Disregard the home, driveway section. This was just and example I found on line.

I'm open to ideas and suggestions. Pictures are always helpful. 
Thanks all


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

We have a quarantine pasture that has a 10 foot area between fences so that goats can't touch noses or spread airborns stuff as easily. THat are is used for storage so no goats go there.


----------

